
Show HN: Build Backend API with a click - NoCodeAPI - mddanishyusuf
http://nocodeapi.com/
======
1hakr
This is what I have been needing a long!! Thanks for making it.

~~~
mddanishyusuf
Awesome. What you gonna build with this?

~~~
1hakr
I'm going to use this to send my new subscriber alerts to my telegram. Then
I'm going to replace my custom APIs to get data from Google sheets and link
preview. Its like now I don't need to code for mundane stuff anymore, just
setup the service and it's ready. Really good Job mate!

~~~
mddanishyusuf
Amazing, use case. I'll share this on website use-cases

------
madongo
when I access
[https://nocodeapi.com/dashboard/marketplace](https://nocodeapi.com/dashboard/marketplace),
on my browser I get a hover indication on all the tiles but when I click
nothing happens. :(

I can click on docs button but all the tile and the activate button are
disabled?

~~~
madongo
The console is flooded with CORS errors. I thought maybe it was the Firefox
enhanced tracking protection but disabling it has no effect.

------
punch__lines
Awesome. Simple design and easy to understand place when u feel lost trying
different apis and cant get job done.

------
iamarsibragimov
Amazing! I'll give it a try!

